# Ladies Cycling Clothing



## Lisat1884 (May 22, 2015)

Hello! 
Any suggestions on ladies cycling apparel that looks good on and off the bike?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

No suggestions from me, but you might want to post over in the women's forum for a better possibility of useful response. A search there might turn up some prior threads on the subject, too.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oT0Q_X1x2g" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">





may be a bit too casual. 

it all depends on how much riding and how much time off of the bike in those clothes.


----------



## davebarnes (Nov 4, 2014)

*Aerotech*



Lisat1884 said:


> ladies cycling apparel that looks good on and off the bike?


My wife loves her shorts from Cycling Apparel, Bike Shorts, Bike Jerseys by Aero Tech Designs
She got the lightest padding.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

This should work.

View attachment 306549


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

You might also want to check out the Team Estrogen website. It's not just a store front; they have buying guides written specifically for female cyclists: Women's Apparel for Cycling, Triathlon, Running and Fitness - Team Estrogen

I've done plenty of group MTB rides with ladies who wear skorts and tank tops. If you're doing something casual and don't need to be ultra "aero" then that seems to be a comfortable, yet, stylish alternative. YMMV


----------

